# Please Pray For Nelson!!!!!



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Tonight, the 17th of January, Nelson coliced at 7:00pm.

It was pretty bad, to the point where no matter what my vet did to try to alleviate his pain, he would not pass gas. He was palpated 3 times, and was pumped with oil and electrolites and water, and still nothing.

We spent 5 hours at the barn with him, to the point where my vet was going to put a hole in the spot where the gas was storing up, to relieve it and to the point where my vet said he will need surgery.

After she shaved him to do the gas releif proceedure, he dropped down and due to the dropping to the ground, he passed a huge amount of gas.

She got him back up and he went down again, and once more he passed a huge amount of gas - to the point where he was comfortable once again.

So my Vet put him in his stall to see what he would do, and he was out of the "I am in pain" stage, and appeared to be comfortable. 

So we left it at that. We will see where he is tomorrow. If he will need surgery, unfortunately my Family nor I can afford to do so, so - he will be "let go" of.

So please, pray that he is out of the woods, and please pray that he will be fine. I really need your prayers and thoughts now guys - I cannot lose my BooBerry and my Best Friend, he's my everything, and I cannot let him go now, not like this!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh no! I will be thinking about Nelson tonight, sending healing thoughts his way. Post tomorrow how he's doing.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I am soo sorry Nelson is in my thots, I know just what you are going thru, 2 years ago on my 16th Bday my horse i got for an early Bday prestent had the exact same thing happen, but we had to put her down. I hope the best for you and Nelson.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you Luvs2Ride. I've been telling him all night that he has to pull through this, I wouldn't leave his side. 

He would dig his face into my armpit and I would grab his mane in my fingers and put my lips to his ear and just told him to get through this for me. I can't Lose my Nelson!! I JUST CAN'T!

OH MY GOD I CANNOT STOP BAWLING!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

omg im soooo sorry!! He is in my prayers!!!!! **hugs**


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

MIE, I am so sorry you are having to go through all of this. I will be praying for Nelson and his recovery and for you too. This has been a very rough couple of weeks for both of you and you deserve a break. I will have you in all of my thoughts. Please keep us posted. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Hoping it all works out.


You really are having it all thrown at you all at once aren't you.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I pray that he'll be standing up in his stall tomorrow, with poop looking at us saying "where is my breakfast".

Oh my god, please let it be so....I just can't lose my big guy, not this way guys!

He still has a large gas bubble in his gut, large intestine, on his right side, that concaved area where his hip meets his stomache.

My Vet hopes he passes it on his own during the night. I just pray that he will get through this.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

I will be thinking of you two. Gas colic can be intensely painful, but if you can get them through that, the recovery rate is pretty good. Hoping for the best!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Im really sorry MIE !  
It would be such a horrible loss if you lost nelson  I am already really sad from this news ! 

I reallllllllllly hope that nelson gets better, sending hugs and healing thoughts you're way !


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh my goodness! If I were in your shoes I would dying! I can only imagine how painful this is for you. I'll keep you both in my prayers. 
I'm so sorry!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I know how scary it is to have a horse colicing like that! I had a mare colic at a show and she also almost required surgery. Luckily she passed it after about 72 grueling hours. I hope Nelson pulls through as well!!
My thoughts are with you tonight!
Good luck!!!


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

I just got done talking to you, but wanted to say it again. Stay strong Kim. Nelson needs you to be strong right now. He is a big strong boy, and if any pony can do it, it's Nelson. Like we discussed, if surgery is necessary, you have my cell. Call me, text me, anything. Give me an address for the vet and I will do my very best to make sure it's taken care of. Sending prayers to both of you.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You and Nelson are in my thoughts and prayers. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/prayer-good-thought-chain-mies-nelson-45401/#post525210


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Ooooh, I am so sorry you are having to deal with this! Poor baby! Your Boo will be in my thoughts for sure!!!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry MIE, I hope Nelson gets better soon. He will be in my thoughts. *Hug*


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, honey, I'm sorry. My good thoughts and prayers are heading your way.

((((HUGS for you and Nelson))))


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

Colic is nothing any of us wants - I hope that Nelson and you are going to be OK , especially after every thing the both of you have gone through over the past couple of years.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry, MIE. You and Nelson are in my thoughts and prayers. Give him a pat in his favorite place for me, and virtual hugs to both of you!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

He *will* be fine, he *will* get through this, he *will* be fine, he *will* get through this!

I'm beaming positive thoughts from my desk at work and my thoughts and prayers are with you both! *HUGS*


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

OMG you both will have my prayers!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

centrestableswendy said:


> I just got done talking to you, but wanted to say it again. Stay strong Kim. Nelson needs you to be strong right now. He is a big strong boy, and if any pony can do it, it's Nelson. Like we discussed, if surgery is necessary, you have my cell. Call me, text me, anything. Give me an address for the vet and I will do my very best to make sure it's taken care of. Sending prayers to both of you.



Oh my gosh this is so wonderful of you.
My thoughts and prayers are with you and Nelson KIm


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Sending positive thoughts your way. I sure hope Nelson gets through this. Come on Nelson, we're all pulling for you!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

**HUGS** to all! Thank yo so much for your good vibes and your thoughts and your prayers! I have had a total of 3 hours sleep. I've been a wreck. Everytime I closed my eyes, all I could see was he being in so much pain. 

I got a phone call this morning from my BO and said that he was up and comfortable. He pooped and he pee'd and he was drinking.

So that is good news - but he is not out of the woods.

I don't want to jinx it - so *KNOCK ON WOOD*

My vet will be back out today to check him over and we'll go from there.

~~~~

Wendy, again, thank you so much. Both you and another offered money to me, and that means so much - so thank you.

You both have moved both my Husband and I and have shown to us that there are people out there who are true and pure and that there are good people in this world.

~~~

Please keep praying! Keep sending good vibes! Talk to Nelson for me, just tell him to fight through this!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

That is a fantastic sign, Kim!! YAY!! Go Nelson! You're a strong, amazing horse, you can get through this!!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Yay, he pooped, he pooped! You can do it Nelson!


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

I am so glad he is better! I promise it will only go up from here


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I only just found this, but that is wonderful! So glad he seems to be doing much better.
I was going through the pages, hoping that he would.

*MASSIVE HUG*


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

That's so good to hear Kim! We all told ya he was strong!!!!!!! All of us here in central Pa will keep praying for both of you, and will keep waiting for updates. As you know, the offer is there if needed. No questions asked. I can only hope and pray that someone would do the same for my pony if I needed it. *HUGS*


----------



## aranyc123 (Nov 22, 2009)

thinking of you.big hugs....................


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you everyone! Sorry I missed your message on Facebook Wendy, I was getting ready for work - trying my darndest to hide those puffy red eyes.

I have to go to work, and I'll be calling the barn as much as possible.

Thank you everyone! I just pray that he's getting better and wont relapse.

The Colic is in his Caecum. If you were to walk onto Nelson's right side, and look at the spot where his hip meets up with this side, sorta in the flank area - you'd see swelling. When my Vet palpated him all 3 times, the pressure was not gone and it was very tense which makes her very worried.

That was last night, so since the news this morning, I can only pray that he's getting better - but I don't want to jinx it...so I will continue to pray and continue to talk to Nelson telling him to fight this.

*HUGS*


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

You both are in my thoughts! 
Good luck! <3


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wendy, I would just like to say that you are an amazing friend


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

I've only just seen this, hope Nelson is doing better. Colic is so very scary.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Good to hear things are improving! Let us know what the vet says later today.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh...MIE,
I just saw this! You two certainly have my prayers. I know how much this guy means to you!
Sending out the ~good vibes & prayer~
~(hugs-MIE-Hugs-Nelson)~
Halfpass


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He's gonna pull thru just fine, I know it! 

((HUGS)) I hope it's a quick recovery. Give the big guy a hug for me!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

I am so sorry MIE I really hope Nelson pulls through and my thoughts are with you I also nearly had to put my pony down due to laminitis and he pulled through so Nelson can do it too.

You are both in my prayers and I am sending the biggest e hugs ever to you.


----------



## OdinsOwn (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm sorry that happened! I hope that he continues to improve for you. Be strong for him so he can be strong for you... sending thoughts your way


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry MIE! You two are in my thoughts and prayers, keep us updated *HUGS*


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Poop is good!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Poop is good!


LOL only horse lovers can really appreciate how good poop is! So happy to hear Nelson is doing better!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Prayers for both of you! I'm sure he'll make it OK and recover fast!


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Just checking in to see if there were anymore updates, but I guess you're at work. Still praying hard for both of you. My 6 year old daughter said a prayer just for Nelson today, and asked God to make him "poop and fart a lot!". JDI, I'm just doing what I hope someone would do for me


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

aww im sorry to hear ! i hope he recovers for you ! good luck . keep us posted


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh no  Here's hoping for a great recovery!! I'll keep you in my thoughts!


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh goodness, I can't imagine what you are going through right now.
Sending over my thoughts and prayers to Nelson and you.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

MIE, I just saw this. I'm well aware of how you feel about Nelson. Sending all of my positive thoughts your way. Keep pooping Nelson!


----------



## kaykat31 (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh my gosh!I'm so sorry, I know what trama you must be going through.I hope he stays fine!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry this is happening. You and Nelson are both getting tons of good thoughts from me, I hope he pulls through.

Keep on keepin' on, Nelson. =]


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm sure he will be fine MI. With all these good thoughts coming his way he won't be able to avoid it.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I only just saw this thread then 0.o Nelson is just one unlucky pony, but he will pull through this.  Sending good thoughts and hugs all the way from Australia.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm hoping he's still on the upswing. Colic is a very scary thing. I'll pray for you.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nelson is in our thoughts and prayers ! Sending positive thoughts for you and your boy : )


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

Good luck, MIE. Nelson will make it through. Let's pray for poop and farts.

Oh the sweet smell of happiness!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Any new updates? hope he is doing well. You guys are in my prayers.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hope he's doing better. 

I dont think I could even go to work if my horse was colicing. Id be too worried to actually do anything productive. 

I'm thankful that there are good owners out there. 

Sometimes I feel like so many good owners end up with horses who have issues/problems. But then I think, maybe these special horses go to special people for a reason.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you Sillybunny, your words gave me a warm feeling inside.

Thank you to everyone!

UPDATE:

Nelson is doing good. His vital signs are all back to normal and where they should be. He is up, eating, drinking, farting, pooping, peeing and back to his "normal self" as normal as he can be after such a serious colic episode.

My Vet said Ulcers. Not only was it a mixture of he being left in since the 1st of Jan, but also being stressed when his buds got turned out, and the meds that he has been getting.

So he is off of all meds, no more. His leg is healing up anyways, so he doesn't need them.

He is on Gastor Guard or whatever it is called? It is the best on the market, and should be for $35.00 a tube. He is getting 1 full tube, once a day for 7 days to start out with due to his ulcers.

He is on no grain at all for 2 days, and then start him out small. He is allowed to go on turn out now, starting tomorrow for 1 hour a day. Gradually increase over the week until he can be on full turn out by Monday.

He'll be so much happier being outside - she said because he is a very sensative horse, he needs to be out for his minds sake.

So he'll get turned out at 3:00pm, and then brought in at 4:00 with the rest of the barn.

He isn't out of the woods yet, he has another 24 hours to go through, and if he gets through it tickity boo, then he'll be ok. So time will only tell.

I discussed Surgery with a few top Veterinarians who do operate on colic cases, and they said due to his age, it is highly probable that he would not make it through the surgery nor the recovery after the surgery. Most vets wont operate on horses his age - so, if he does relapse, back to the "surgery will only fix this" stage, then I will have to let him go.

So please, keep praying for Nelson - he's made it this far *knock on wood a thousand times* so he really needs everyone's support to get through the next 24 hours.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

MIE I'm sorry this happened to you! I'm glad he is doing better.. I was dealing with a similar situation last night. My arab gelding came up with head hung low and wouldn't eat... I brought him in and gave him some banamine and luckily 20 minutes later was feeling better and fine this morning. SO Scary! Especially after I just had a horse die last week from a lipoma.


----------



## horses4life43 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry MIE anyone can tell he means the world to you! He's so lucky to have an owner like you who cares for him. It seems to me that not only do horses need us but we need them. I hope he makes a speedy recovery and doesn't require surgery.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

It's great he's doing so much better. He MUST just keep improving! Any emergency with the animal is a complete nightmare whether it's horse, cat, dog, or other creature. I'll keep praying for him to recover completely.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Gastrogard is expensive, but it does work great. Glad Nelson is doing better. I never thought I'd so many people wishing for poop and farts.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Glad to hear Nelson is doing better, keep us posted on his recovery. Bet he cant wait to go outside.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Glad to hear there is improvement going on!!! Still keeping my fingers and toes crossed that he is on a total mend! I had a horse colic 2 times in a weeks span...we're still not sure why, but it is scarey, and everytime I go out, I am watching for any of that "I'm not feeling well behavior" Course the upside to that stuff, is that it bonds you even more! I swear if I ever have to move, my buddy Blue would HAVE to come with me! 

Again, keeping you in my thoughts and prayers...I lost a horse this spring, so I can definitely relate to the 'fear' you have for him


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you everyone, I'm still stressing though.

I gave him so many hugs and so many kisses last night. All day yesterday while I was at work, I sang to him:





 

I am terrified of getting another phone call from the barn - I hate it everytime the phone rings...my heart stops.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey MIE,
I am glad to hear there has been a bit more progress. I will not stop praying until your feeling is that he has come completely through.
Your such a good kind loving mommy. Nelson is a very lucky gentlemen to have you for a mommy and owner.
All the best!
Halfpass


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

So glad to hear that Nelson's on the upswing! Keep it up, big fella!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm glad to hear he is getting to go out more. I wondered if having to keep him in was causeing more harm than good. 
Great song by the way


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that you are going through a rough spot with your horsey, but glad that he is doing a bit better. I'll keep him in my thoughts.

Those ponies really know how to tug our heartstrings, eh?


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I am glad he's doing better. Give him big hugs. Several years ago my dad's 35 year old gelding colicked, and due to his age surgery wasn't even on the table from the get go. Made it very tough to have to go out every couple of hours during the night to give him pain shots. He looked so much better in the morning, but unfortunately my vet said the night before that if he was up and moving around, and looked pretty good in the morning, that it wouldn't be a good thing. I actually wasn't able to go to work the next day, because we had to put him down, as we found out that he ruptured his colon. Think lots of good thoughts, and tell him that he will be all right. Hopefully getting him back into his normal routine, and letting him get out every day will prevent another episode from happening. I've heard lots of good things about gastroguard sp?, and I've seen several horses improve significantly after being put on it. Good luck to both of you.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey MIE,
Hope Nelso is better today. 
I have also heard many wonderful things about Gastro-guard. A gal at the barn just started it about 3 weeks ago and has seen such a huge difference in her horses attitude and behavior...
Hugs for you both...
HP


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, was looking for the thread on Nelson's leg and found this instead! Glad to hear he is over the colic and that his leg is doing well. Makes me paranoid now with my gelding on bute for his leg injury....... Hope he enjoyed his turnout today!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your support and your thoughts and prayers - it means so much to Nelson and I!

Today, Nelson is doing fantabulous! He is perky, and his eyes are sparkly. He's eating and pooping and farting and acting like himself.

My Vet said that she firmly believes the reason why he coliced was a combination of a few things

1) Stall rest. Getting upset when he is left in the barn by himself while all his mates get to go out. He works himself up into a frenzy.

2) All the meds he was on due to his leg. Pen, Tucaprim and Bute. 

So today was his first day outside, for a good hour - he was tickled pink. He was put into a nice sized paddock with his Eventing Buddy. Another senior TB named Bourbon. The BO said when she turned him loose, he just quietly walked up to Bourbon and the two went on their way to the hay pile and enjoyed one another. 

Since the two are great pals, Nelson is going to be Bourbon's paddock mate for now on. Nelson is not allowed to go back out into the large pasture with the other 40/50 horses until this summer.

And to boot - his leg is so much better! It has improved drastically. The swelling is pretty much gone in his ankle. Still warm in his hock, but the wounds are almost gone. 

He trots without a lame step. I am so happy!

Now - we have to get him to gain weight. He lost alot since he has been on stall rest, so that's the next plan of attack.

And, he has lost so much muscle - he looks pathetic. I cannot wait until we are given the OK to start riding!










Here is Nelson's leg today!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yey Nelson! That's so good to hear. You can start breathing again now.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Glad to hear Nelson is doing better!!! He was up to a photo shoot huh? :lol: love your halter and I'm glad his leg is getting better!!


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

Ugh, I am so relieved. It is funny how you can be so worried about a horse and human you've never met! His leg looks like it is coming along great. I am sure the stall rest combined with the meds did him in. My TB would have colicked for sure in that situation. SOOO glad he's going to be ok.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah Nelson! Glad to hear he's doing better. 40/50 horses is a lot out together... I, personally, don't like more than 10 in the same pasture! But, I have a lot smaller pastures lol. ;-)

If he's not on any Alfalfa hay, you might consider adding some alfalfa pellets to his "food" every day. The calcium in alfalfa helps act as a buffer on the stomach (like tums for people) and it's great for putting on weight and muscle.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Luvs2Ride 

Nelson is on Alfalfa hay already. He is getting almost 1/2 a bale per feeding, and he is getting that much put into his stall the moment he eats up the last bits from his previous portion. 

My Vet said no change to his feed. I brought up nutriton and she said just leave things alone for now due to his severe colic that he just got through.

So, it's Purina Senior for now until he's back to health.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Oh honey, just keep hanging in there!!! You've got so many people pulling for Nelson... 

I've got a baby here, Blue, who has colicked a couple of times in the past few weeks, and I dread going out there to find him feeling poorly again, but I just keep praying for him and keep thinking positively for him. We are ALL pulling for you and Nelson!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I am so sorry about your baby - how heart breaking. Do you know why he continues to colic? Have you done a scope to see what is going on? Have you looked into any stomache/intestine protective suppliment?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, he looks super perky in that photo!! What a guy! He's probably super happy to be out with his buddy again, and the movement probably did a ton of good for his hock.. that's great!! Keep us updated with his progress!!


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

Soooooooooooo glad Nelson is better!!!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

MIE,
Yay for the two of you!!!
He does look perky! I am glad he was able to go out and be with his pal! His leg looks a lot better as well.
We will continue to pray that Nelson stay on the mend!
Halfpass


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Ah, the news I've been waiting for. I knew he could do it all along.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

THANK YOU EVERYONE!

Nelson would not of been able to get through this if it weren't for all of you who were praying for him, talking to him and sending him bright lights and great vibes. He really needed you, and you stepped up and showed him how much he is loved!

For that, I will always be grateful! It moves me to know that Nelson has touched you all here on this forum, over the time I've introduced him and shown him off. 

I am sure he feels good inside to know that people truely do care for him


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Glad it worked!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

YAY! I knew the two of you could get through it!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yay go you and nelson and that hug is so cool


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> I am so sorry about your baby - how heart breaking. Do you know why he continues to colic? Have you done a scope to see what is going on? Have you looked into any stomache/intestine protective suppliment?


Unfortunately he's not mine, he's owned by the school I work for, and they are strapped for money right now, so while I have been able to treat him (I have banamine, and all that kind of medication, and know how to IV), and he's been okay after one treatment, but they haven't been able to pursue anything furthur quite yet; I have given them my ultimatum though, in that if he colics again, a vet comes out and scopes AT the least...it could be nothing, but it could be something. Both colics have been mild, which has been fortunate. I am suspecting him getting too goofy with his pasture mate, and then eating and drinking while too hot; they are super fuzzy, and when I work them they take forever to cool out, so I know when they run around in the pasture, they aren't going to cool themselves out before they go back to eating and drinking :shock: He's been separated and has been fabulous since. His pasture mate can also be really mean to him, so he could also have been dehydrated those times, so impacted. I have been looking into stomach and intestine supplements for him though, because he is my buddy, and I would HATE to lose him... I think if I ever left here, he would wind up coming with me...


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Yay for nelson!!!!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

So happy to hear that he's getting back to normal! That must be SUCH a relief. I stressed out when my horse was just a teeny bit sore from a trim. So I absolutely cannot imagine what I'd be like if something were seriously wrong.

Can't wait to hear more updates, and you know us, we love photos too.
;]


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

I'll pray for him. Hope he gets better!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Just got back from the barn, and Nelson is still doing great. I keep knocking on wood because I do not want to jinx it.

Nelson gets to go out at 1:00 tomorrow, so his turnout time has been increased, which is great. The even better part, is that my vet stressed hay infront of him 24/7, non stop - so the BO called around and is getting round bales brought in just for him for when he goes out into his paddock for the day.

I purchased a smartpak for him, to aid with his ulcers and his digestion. Also an all round senior suppliment - so that'll come in 3 days. Excited to get him started on that. Pricey though, man Smartpak is expensive.

Here is the big guy in his paddock. He was outside with his buddy, while everyone was inside. LOL, it was funny. It was like he was saying "ahh....wait......something is wrong here. Aren't I supposed to be...inside?"











HAY!











Checking to see what is going on outside his stall. The isle way was packed with horse and riders untacking after their lesson. Nelson had to see the commotion.



















Why is it, for the most part - his ears are perked forward, until I pick up a camera. The moment I pick up my camera, his ears go back. He knows!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

MIE -- once again I am slow on the uptake. I read EVERY post though and was glad to see all the support you have had. You two have been through so much the last few weeks, this was not something you needed on top of it all. But, HE'S BETTER NOW!!! Yippee! I was so nervous reading every post from you. I'm SO GLAD things are going so well. Lots of hay and turnout: Nelson can start to be Nelson again!


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah Nelson!! MIE - thanks so much for the updates, I check in often to see how he's doing and have enjoyed reading about his improvment. 

Still thinking of you and Nelson and sending my healing thoughts daily!! 

Keep up the great work!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks guys!

He is doing great! I got a round bale for him, and he is now allowed out on full turn out in his paddock. So no more stall rest for the big guy!

I get to start riding him again Monday! WOO HOO!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

That is so cool! come on Monday :lol:


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I know! I am super excited!


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Yay Nelson! So glad things worked out for both of you Kim. I know it was a tough road, but all of us here have you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Wendy!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I am so glad to hear Nelson is doing so good. I'm not sure if I could handle if Hunter got real sick. I was a mess when he had his hernia operation. 

Nelson looks soooo goooood :0)


----------

